# Making half shelves adjust automatically in eCabinets.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a great tip on how you can make the front inset for a half shelf adjust automatically every time you change the cabinet depth in eCabinets.

https://youtu.be/D07KS8eTpcg


----------

